# Recommendations for keeping toy poodle's ears out of his food?



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I've been growing my toy poodle's ears long over the winter months, and he looks adorable. The only problem is that the bottoms of his ears now fall into his food. They are constantly crunchy now, yuk. What do you recommend for keeping your poodle's ears out of his food? Any snoods that will actually fit a small toy poodle?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I had a DIY solution for my mpoo girls. I took pairs of knee high hose, and cut them to fit over their heads just like a headband. 

Live model, terrible photo 









Stuffed toy model


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Head over to your local thrift store and buy a kid's sweatshirt. Cut off the sleeves. Pop the wide part of the sleeve over the dog's head, and cover the ears with the sweatshirt cuff. Presto, poodle ear covering snood. And look, you have two of them.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Spaniel bowls work well for us. They call them spaniel bowls but they’re for any long eared dog. They have a narrower top so the ears splay out the sides of the bowl rather than into the food. You’ll have to look at the top diameter to make sure it is small enough for a toy.

With four long eared dogs, snoods and the like weren’t going to be part of our daily routine!
Here’s a couple examples, you spend a little or a lot! We spent a little 😀
Long Ears Bowl No Ears In Here A Bowl for Long-Eared Dogs | Etsy








Best Dog Bowls For Cavalier King Charles Spaniel [Top 5]- Pet Parkway


There are a couple of options of dog bowls for Cavalier King Charles Spaniel called Spaniel Water Bowls. Also, it is important to keep their ears dry.




petparkway.com


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Those snoods are adorable. I just hold Swizzle's ears but this is a much better solution.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you, such great suggestions, and I love the photos!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The other day I was complaining that I












had no photos of my poodle wearing their snoods... and my kid reminded me that I did, ha-ha!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charmed said:


> The other day I was complaining that I
> View attachment 474306
> View attachment 474307
> had no photos of my poodle wearing their snoods... and my kid reminded me that I did, ha-ha!


Ahhhh!!! Where’d you get the one with the pompon?? That’s exactly what I’ve been looking for, for Peggy. I was thinking of asking my mother-in-law if she could make it for me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Charmed said:


> The other day I was complaining that I
> View attachment 474306
> View attachment 474307
> had no photos of my poodle wearing their snoods... and my kid reminded me that I did, ha-ha!


Sooo cute! Santa and a Lamb!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ahhhh!!! Where’d you get the one with the pompon?? That’s exactly what I’ve been doing for, for Peggy. I was thinking of asking my mother-in-law if she could make it for me.


Amazon; I paid about 13 dollars.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sooo cute! Santa and a Lamb!


If you look closely you will see antlers...so, a reindeer, ha-ha!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charmed said:


> Amazon; I paid about 13 dollars.


I absolutely love it. This looks like the same one: https://www.amazon.com/Hotumn-Chris...Headwear/dp/B07JC6TVB6/ref=asc_df_B07JC6TVB6/

You don’t happen to recall what size you got, do you?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Charmed said:


> If you look closely you will see antlers...so, a reindeer, ha-ha!


Oh yeah! I missed that!


----------

